# Want to buy sony NEX, Whats the diffrence with all the models ?



## Jesse11 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking into buying a Sony NEX but when i started looking online and in store they have so many models? 

At best buy they have Sony NEX 5n 

Online they have the Sony NEX 5 

ANd they also have the Sony NEX 3 

At best buy the NEX 5n I loved how you can choose filters, like POP ART and Retro..

Does the NEX 5 and NEX 3 have these features ? 

This is my first camera and wanted to know any big difference between  all the models ? Is it worth spending the extra money for the 5N? why?

Thanks


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 20, 2012)

Please just shut up


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 20, 2012)

Jesse11 said:


> This is my first camera



Really? The NEX would be your first camera? I guess the D60 you mentioned shooting with in another thread doesn't qualify as a camera? 

Plus, I thought you were a professional... According to another one of your posts.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 20, 2012)

reporting this as spam.. trolling... maybe we can get this idiot banned!


----------



## taelan28 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow how was this trolling? it sounded like the guy was a beginner asking some very basic questions.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 24, 2012)

Click on his name, and then "View Forum Posts" he claimed to have 3 or 4 different cameras within the time-frame of 8 days. He then claimed to have been a "professional photographer for some time now..." and then in a later post "I am a total newbie/beginner."


----------



## SCraig (Feb 24, 2012)

taelan28 said:


> Wow how was this trolling? it sounded like the guy was a beginner asking some very basic questions.


Click the username, then click the "View All Posts" link and look at the previous posts from this user.  This user was a beginner in this post and this was his first camera.  In another post he was a long-time professional using a D3100 and in yet another a newb with a D60.


Edit ... Sorry Tyler, we were writing at the same time and you beat me to it.


----------



## Scuba (Feb 24, 2012)

taelan28 said:


> Wow how was this trolling? it sounded like the guy was a beginner asking some very basic questions.



He kept making threads stating very different things.  First he was a professional then a beginner.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 24, 2012)

ban


----------



## riskinhos (Nov 22, 2012)

sure he might be a troll but the question is pertinent and imo I would even like to read some opinions.
Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## azri (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey which one is better omd em 5 or nex 6


----------



## cjmoorestudios (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm a beginner in photography and have a sony nex 3n w f3.5 16mm-50mm lens kit. Would anyone consider using this camera for portrait work and photo shoots? Any advice would be great. AI would consider a lense combination also.

-CJ


----------

